# 98' supercharged/aftercooled 6MT E36 M3 convertible (Denon + Brax)



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

First and foremost, I would like to thank the members of this forum for providing so much useful information and helping new guys like me with valuable comments and feedback.

*Introduction*

Although I am passionate about quality audio gears, compare to many of you here, I am just a newbie to the audio world. And despite not knowing much about audio installation, I've decided to challenge myself by building a 3-way active front stage + a 10' subwoofer setup. So why am I doing this? Long story short, the E36 M3 was introduced when I was a poor college student. Back then, I envied the wealthy kids who had one and vowed to myself that when I am in the position to afford an E36 M3 one day, I'll buy the cleanest/lowest mileage example I can find and endow it with every imaginable quality parts on it, regardless of the cost. Well, years and years went by. I finished law school, worked hard for 10 years, and almost forgot to realize my dream until I saw a mint yellow automatic E36 M3 with only 58k miles on the odometer for sale. 

*Car*

I bought the car immediately and true to my word, I began to research, purchase, and install various aftermarket parts on the M3. So far, I have upgraded the motor (Dinan supercharger/RMS aftercooler, Dinan exhaust, 41lb injectors, Porsche HFM, and upgraded manifold, tuned by Nick G. - 450hp); drivetrain (six-speed manual conversion with a modified drive shaft and 3.91 LSD); exterior (new upgraded HID headlights, European taillights, OEM bumper, OEM hardtop, etc.); interior (Recaro Tomcat seats, one of 75 pairs made, LED lights, Marshall Instrument gauges, etc.); brake (Stoptech 355mm BBK); suspension (AST 4100 coilovers/Hyperco springs/Eibach sway bars); wheels (18' Work VS-XXs); and chasis (Powerflex bushings). There are a few more parts that I may have forgotten to mention but overall, other than the audio setup I have pretty much maxed out on what I can do with the car without altering its original shape/lines.

*Audio*

Ironically, the audio system was the very first thing I did with my M3, which came with a medioare Alpine HU and a set of front/rear Boston Acoustic speakers. I have since replaced the HU with an Alpine DVA 7996/ERA-G320 combo, and installed a set of Alpine SPX-13 Pro front components/rear speakers and a Brax Matrix 10.1 subwoofer in a sealed box, which are powered by an Alpine PDX-V9 5-channel amp. This setup performs great but in comparison to other top end builds, there's definitely room for me to improve. For now, I have the following parts for this project:

Head Unit

Alpine DVA 7996 or Denon DCT-1
I really like my Alpine DVA 7996 but its interface is a bit too flashy for my taste. I really like the Denon and its elegant design and can always utilize its digital output for my processor. I also have a spare Denon DCH-470 changer to work with the DCT-1. The question then becomes whether or not I can still listen to the U.S. radio stations by running an optical out with an expander for FM. Does anyone here have any experience running a DCT-1 with an external processor that's capable of receiving the radio stations here?

Alternatively, I can sell the DCT-1 head unit and buy a used Alpine F#1 Status 7990 head unit instead. I may still use it with the Helix DSP Pro and an Alpine SCH-S634 CD changer that's already on my car. Any suggestions as to whether I should use the Denon DCT-1 or stick with the Alpine setup?

Processor

Alpine H700 or Helix DSP Pro w/ Director remote
I have since purchased an Alpine H700 DSP to replace my ERA-G320 EQ. But due to the H700's age and limitation, I am seriously considering replacing it with a Helix DSP Pro and a Director remote. How does the Helix DSP Pro compare to the other high-end processors such as the Alpine H800 or H900?

Speakers

I initially purchased a set of Brax two-way component speakers (1.1 tweeters and 6.1 midbass speakers) but added a pair of 2.1 midrange speakers for a true three-way active setup. Given the size of my car, I've been advised not to run so many speakers up front. What do you guys think? I currently have the oil pressure/oil temperature/boost gauges mounted on the A-pillar but I can relocate them elsewhere in the car, if needed.

Subwoofer

I have not looked into upgrading my sub, as I already have a Brax Matrix 10.1 sub in my car. Instead of continuing to utilize a sealed box, I am going to mount the sub in a ski pass hole in the middle of the rear seat and have it fire into the cabin directly. Any thoughts on this?

Amplifiers

I was initially going to run a two-way active setup with a set of Brax MX4 and X2000 amplifiers. In order to accommodate a three-way active setup, I am thinking about ordering another MX4 amplifier and just run it with my 1st MX4 amplifier. Am I correct to assume that I can use 4 channels of the 1st amplifier and 2 channels of the 2nd amplifier for my front speakers, and bridge the other 2 channels of the 2nd amplifier for the subwoofer? If I end up running a pair of MX4 amplifiers, is there a need for me to upgrade the car's electrical/charging system?

MISC

I also have a Brax MultiController for my setup. Supposedly, it monitors the voltage/currents of my amplifiers and regulates their power output. Has anyone had this piece installed in his/her car before?

Sound Insulation

I have heard that since BMWs are already well-insulated from the factory, and therefore other than applying minimal sound deadening materials to a few crucial areas, no additional insulation efforts are needed. I have not yet come up with any conclusive plan for this area yet. Has anyone used Brax's eXvibration paste? Could anyone chime in your thoughts?

Conclusion

I really can't think of much else for this project. If I missed anything, please feel free to let me know and share your thoughts here. I apologize, since I am having everything professionally installed in a remote location, I mostly likely won't have many detailed photos of the installation and won't have the expertise or knowledge for anything that's too technical. I'll try my best to update this thread with more information as soon as this project begins.

Here are a few pictures of my car and some of the parts I purchased.









































































Again, thank you all for reading.

Jon


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Nice M! Good luck with the upgrades! I am currently swapping out my PXA-H100 for a H700. Over the course of the next week I hope to see of it was worth it. LOL!


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you very much for your kind words. 

You'll definitely like the H700, especially if you connect it to a head unit via its optical out. I really like mine and will most likely keep it for my other vehicles. We'll see. 

I just ordered the Helix DSP Pro and the Director remote from my favorite Brax dealer. Looks like the Helix Director remote won't be shipped until Oct. 19 so I'll have to wait for a bit to get everything installed.

I'll update this thread as needed. 

Jon



Old Skewl said:


> Nice M! Good luck with the upgrades! I am currently swapping out my PXA-H100 for a H700. Over the course of the next week I hope to see of it was worth it. LOL!


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

I also ordered another MX4 amp for this build from my Brax dealer. Will post additional pictures as more items are delivered. 

Jon


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Love the seat material


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Sick Sick Car! 

Great background info as well. 

Would you mind giving your thoughts on the Brax 10.1 Sub?


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Love the seat material


Thank you very much! Here's another picture of the seat. 












#1BigMike said:


> Sick Sick Car!
> 
> Great background info as well.
> 
> Would you mind giving your thoughts on the Brax 10.1 Sub?


Hello Mike,

Thanks!

I bought the Brax Matrix 10.1 sub because I was very impressed with my friend's 10' Helix Competition sub (it's mounted in a ported enclosure, located in the trunk of his E36 M3 sedan). We tested the Helix sub playing German techno music with his Alpine 7998/ERA-G320 EQ combo. The Helix sub provided extremely precise and tight responses to the beats. It's done everything that I think a SQ sub should do.

Supposedly, the Brax Matrix sub should be on par with, if not better than the Helix Comp sub. Unfortunately, I didn't hear the same results on my car. Since my friend and I both use the same amp to power our subs (Alpine PDX-V9), I am guessing the difference is due to the fact that I have a convertible, as its layout tends to diminish the bass from the sub. When I redo my system, I'll reposition the sub and hopefully, get a much better result by then.

Jon


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

The Matrix 2.1 speakers came in the mail today. 

Oddly, Brax did not include any paperwork for these speakers.

Still waiting for more new parts to arrive before I can get everything ready for installation.

Stay tuned. 










Jon


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful M and very nice list of equipment! I have always loved that style BMW. I look forward to updates.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's my understanding that Brax doesn't send paperwork with sets like those. Again it's just what I've heard and just because I've heard it, doesn't mean it makes a sound.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

No paperwork. Just pure awesomeness.

Super pumped!


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kellyo77 said:


> Beautiful M and very nice list of equipment! I have always loved that style BMW. I look forward to updates.


Thank you very much! Will update this thread as much as I can. 



Coppertone said:


> It's my understanding that Brax doesn't send paperwork with sets like those. Again it's just what I've heard and just because I've heard it, doesn't mean it makes a sound.





#1BigMike said:


> No paperwork. Just pure awesomeness.
> 
> Super pumped!


Thanks for confirming this information, guys. It's funny that Brax includes a free t-shirt with the amp and a nylon bag for the subwoorfer, but nothing for the speakers. 

Mike:

I would love to hear your setup in person. It must be impressive given your impeccable build. Brax is no joke. I wish more people run them here. I was just informed that my 2nd MX4 has to be shipped from Germany, as there is none left in the U.S. for purchase. I guess I'll just have to be patient. 

Jon


----------



## swest1970 (Oct 23, 2014)

Very nice. 

I have an E36 M3 that is getting a full restoration this winter and I am looking at wheel options - the Work VSXX is at the top of my list. 

Do you know the build details on your set? Offset, width, disc type, etc.? Any rubbing issues / fender rolling in the rear required?

Looking forward to following along with this build.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Very clean car and cool upgrades. Along for the ride to see how the integration of all that beautiful equipment turns out.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

swest1970 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I have an E36 M3 that is getting a full restoration this winter and I am looking at wheel options - the Work VSXX is at the top of my list.
> 
> ...


Hello,

The specs of my Work VS-XX wheels are as follows:

Front: 18 x 8.5 et40
Rear: 18 x 9.5 et41

I went with a slightly more aggressive setup than the recommended offset for the E36 M3:

Front: 18 x 8.0 et38
Rear: 18 x 9.0 et45

The rims are approximately $850 each, plus the cost of whichever tires you choose to go with them. My tire sizes are 225/40/18 and 245/45/18.

I have AST4100 coilovers with Hyperco springs (450lb fronts and 550lb rears). But even at its highest setting with rolled rear fenders, my rear tires still had minimal clearance. Fortunately, I have no serious rubbing issues.

I also run 15mm front spacers (to clear my 355mm Stoptech BBK) and 5mm rear spacers. My front coilover struts almost chewed up my wheels without the spacers.

Sorry. I no longer remember what my shop did with my camber/caster settings.

If your car is stock, you may be able to go with the size recommended by Work without rolling your rear fenders.

Let me know if you have any additional questions.

Good luck! 

Jon



funkalicious said:


> Very clean car and cool upgrades. Along for the ride to see how the integration of all that beautiful equipment turns out.


Thank you very much, sir. The rest of the items are being shipped to my doorway at this moment. I am definitely very excited to push this project forward and can't wait to see how everything looks upon completion.

Jon


----------



## swest1970 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Jon,

thanks for the info on your wheels. 

My car is on Bilstein PSS9's so I am no longer at the stock ride height. My fenders are not rolled so I was planning on staying with the 8" F and 9" R combo - I just wasn't sure on the rear offset, so thanks for that info.

When it comes out of the restoration next spring, I will re-do most of the stereo detail work during the interior reassembly. I also need to add some sound deadening as my car is too loud with the aftermarket exhaust I currently have installed. That, and maybe look for a different exhaust... 

I also find it quite funny as I am currently in email discussions with RMS about a blower for my project... 

(link: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y/172136-e36-m3-basic-sq-install-ppi-cdt.html)


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello there,

You're very welcome! How do you like the Bilstein PSS9? Before buying the AST4100s, the Billies and TC Kline coilovers were my other two top choices.

I recommend getting your rear fenders rolled if you're going with aftermarket wheels on a lowered E36. I know that you're more of a purist than I am in terms of trying to keep everything original but if you leave your rear fenders unrolled, your tires are most likely going to make contacts with the rear fenders here and there.

Very nice mirror mod. and rear trunk space solution in your build. I also began my audio mods by prioritizing usable trunk space. However, as time went on, I decided to sacrifice my trunk space (as well as my spare tire) for my 2nd build because having a wide open trunk space really didn't suit my needs. I don't travel with my M3 or drive it during the weekdays anyway. 

What kind of exhaust do you have on your M3? Supersprint, Remus, and Dinan are all known to be on the quieter side. AA is regarded by many as the best sounding exhaust but it's a tad louder. Stay away from Mozart, Scoprion and Tri Flo. Their are decent in terms of quality but are way too loud for your taste.

RMS is reputable for their hardware. Their aftercooler, which is what I have, is excellent. I personally haven't tried the RMS software, which came with all the parts I bought from them as a package, as I went to a different tuner to tune my M3. If you are interested in having RMS supercharge/tune your M3, let me know because I have a brand new unused fully transferrable RMS software from them that I can sell to you for substantially less than what they cost new.

Good luck!

Jon



swest1970 said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> thanks for the info on your wheels.
> 
> ...


----------



## swest1970 (Oct 23, 2014)

Baby M3 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> You're very welcome! How do you like the Bilstein PSS9? Before buying the AST4100s, the Billies and TC Kline coilovers were my other two top choices.
> 
> ...


My PSS9's are 460 F / 685 R lbs/in, so they give a firm ride, but its not that much firmer than my AMG. 

My exhaust is a UCC system U that came with the car - it sounds really nice at high rpm, but it is very loud under load and makes installing decent stereo gear in the car a waste. 

For the supercharger, i was trying to get a Eurosport twin screw, but the cost was double that of the RMS and AA offerings. Add in the poor US/Canada exchange rate right now, and I guess I will either have to wait or settle for a centrifugal blower. I will keep your offer in mind if I go the RMS route.

The M3 is turning into a project car for me - and will likely see a lot of car shows when completed.

I probably won't have too many audio related updates on the car until next spring, when the car gets reassembled from the paint work. Until then, I will pick up a new processor (Helix pro) as the PPI unit is noisy, and probably a new head unit - something matte black and old school SQ, but good condition high end Alpine, Denon and Nak units with North American tuners units are like unicorns on the web - and priced accordingly.

In the interim, I'm looking forward to seeing how you integrate all the really nice gear you have into your M3. Good luck and thanks for the info.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

swest1970 said:


> My PSS9's are 460 F / 685 R lbs/in, so they give a firm ride, but its not that much firmer than my AMG.
> 
> My exhaust is a UCC system U that came with the car - it sounds really nice at high rpm, but it is very loud under load and makes installing decent stereo gear in the car a waste.
> 
> ...



You're very welcome! I am also very excited about how everything is going to fit in my car. I am hoping to have all components installed by the end of year if all goes well.

Very unique springs rates you have there. I don't see too many people run them above 650lbs but I am glad that they suit your taste.

Have you tried calling supercharger companies such as Vortech and see if you can buy a S/C directly from them for less? As far as I know, both Dinan and RMS use a Vortech supercharger, which is compatible with their software, in their F/I setups. I am not too familiar with the twin screw setup. Is there a reason why you prefer it over a centrifugal unit?

If you're looking for a good old school matte black head unit, you can't go wrong with any of the brands you cited. Correct me if I am wrong, the last black faced Alpine head unit I saw was back in the mid 90s, and the Nakamichi ones, though very impressive, have suffered from problems associated with the LCD display. There's a black Denon DCT A-100 on eBay going for just less than $300 (and a silver one for less than $400). Perhaps you'll want to check these out?

I will be using a FM expander with my DCT-1 so I can listen to the radio here.

Jon


----------



## swest1970 (Oct 23, 2014)

Baby M3 said:


> You're very welcome! I am also very excited about how everything is going to fit in my car. I am hoping to have all components installed by the end of year if all goes well.
> 
> Very unique springs rates you have there. I don't see too many people run them above 650lbs but I am glad that they suit your taste.
> 
> ...


I saw the black DCT on ebay, but I was hoping to avoid the use of an FM expander. I have an Alpine 7886 3CD shuttle deck installed in my truck but I really hate the volume control on that unit. Looking for similar vintage, but with a rotary volume control and a North American tuner. I have the CD43 for now, so not in a rush.

The twinscrew offers much higher boost at low rpm over the centrifugal - which translates to 300 ft lbs at the wheels at under 3000 rpm. This is V8 torque, which is what I am after (got used to the AMG)


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

swest1970 said:


> I saw the black DCT on ebay, but I was hoping to avoid the use of an FM expander. I have an Alpine 7886 3CD shuttle deck installed in my truck but I really hate the volume control on that unit. Looking for similar vintage, but with a rotary volume control and a North American tuner. I have the CD43 for now, so not in a rush.
> 
> The twinscrew offers much higher boost at low rpm over the centrifugal - which translates to 300 ft lbs at the wheels at under 3000 rpm. This is V8 torque, which is what I am after (got used to the AMG)


Prior to buying my Alpine DVA-7996 head unit for my E36 M3, I researched topics regarding various Alpine head units to death so... I may be able to provide some ideas. If you're looking for a head unit produced around the time the E36 M3 came out, the 7939 is probably the best period correct head unit. I almost bought one but didn't feel comfortable using a pre Ai-net deck. The other Alpine head units of the same vintage are the 7949 and 7969. Unfortunately, the 7949 has no amber illumination, and the 7969 is butt ugly. That takes us to the millennium, which was probably when Alpine last produced top SQ head units. Check out the DVA7996 and CDA7998. Either one works great with the H700 processor. If it's weren't for my Helix DSP Pro, I would definitely mount my H700 remote in the sunglass tray.

Good luck with your search for a twin-screw supercharger. If it's the V8 torque that you're after, you may want to consider doing a LSx swap. No amount of F/I on a BMW in-line six is going to match the power/torque from a large displacement motor.

Let me know how it turns out. 

Jon


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

I really like the Brax Matrix 10.1 subwoofer's elegant and understated appearance. Unfortunately, the wood box was damaged and fell apart upon arrival. 










I've finally decided to relocate my A-pillar gauges to the top of the A/C vent to make space for the tweeter/midrange speakers. I'll have my installer modify the kick panels to accommodate the larger midbass speakers.

Jon


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

When I ordered both of my Brax, upon delivery the one wooden crate fell apart it seems as soon as I opened it lol. Product was fine, just wished there was a better box delivery service.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> When I ordered both of my Brax, upon delivery the one wooden crate fell apart it seems as soon as I opened it lol. Product was fine, just wished there was a better box delivery service.


You're absolutely correct.  

This is what my sub's wood box looked like when it arrived:










And this is what the paperwork and certificate of my MX4 amp looked like when they arrived:










I could let the damaged box slide. But I was somewhat bothered by the bent documents. Per my dealer, Audiotec Fischer has kindly agreed to provide me another set so I am happy.

Jon


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Damn that sub is sexy. I would love to hear one. What numbers are on your 2 o) mx4's? Looking fwd to this install.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you, Mike!

Give me a holler if you ever visit LA. Would be more than happy to show you my setup as long as I have it done by then. 

Do you mean the serial numbers on my MX4s? The first one is #787. The second one is on its way here but this is what I found out from my Brax dealer today:










I requested to have the amps in sequential numbers but given the fact that I didn't purchase them concurrently, I am happy that I got these serial numbers. 

Jon




#1BigMike said:


> Damn that sub is sexy. I would love to hear one. What numbers are on your 2 o) mx4's? Looking fwd to this install.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

I forgot to include a picture of my Denon DCT-1N in this thread. I really wanted to get the black faced version but couldn't source one, not even in Japan. Fortunately, my car is yellow and it's got yellow seats and gold rims. Perhaps the champagne DCT-1 will blend in with the rest of the car just fine. 



















Jon


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sure it will be a perfect combo, but if you don't like it I'll take it off of your hands.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

LOL!

Thank you. You'll definitely be the first person to hear from me if I ever decide to sell the Denon. 

Jon



Coppertone said:


> I'm sure it will be a perfect combo, but if you don't like it I'll take it off of your hands.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Trust me I'm going to hold you to this, as my audio fix always needs to be fed. In the meantime, enjoy that beautiful car.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Trust me I'm going to hold you to this, as my audio fix always needs to be fed. In the meantime, enjoy that beautiful car.


You got it, my friend.

There's an ancient Chinese proverb that says "A man's words, once spoken, can't be chased down by even four horses (Four horses can't overtake the tongue)." 

Only if there's someone out there who's willing to sell me a mint black faced DCT-1... 

Jon


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll look on my end and see if I can't find you a black one also.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> I'll look on my end and see if I can't find you a black one also.


Your help is much appreciated.

Thank you! 

Jon


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Baby M3 said:


> Thank you, Mike!
> 
> Give me a holler if you ever visit LA. Would be more than happy to show you my setup as long as I have it done by then.
> 
> ...


I guess its close enough lol. Those amps are amazing!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I've still had no luck on finding a black one for your car. Don't worry I'm going to keep looking.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

#1BigMike said:


> I guess its close enough lol. Those amps are amazing!


They are also heavy. LOL! If I knew nothing about audio stuff in general I probably would've thought that they're some pieces of military equipment. 

BTW, I just got my 2nd MX4 amp today. This puppy also came with the amp. 













Coppertone said:


> I've still had no luck on finding a black one for your car. Don't worry I'm going to keep looking.


Many thanks! I heard that only 100 of these bad boys were made and I understand it isn't exactly easy to come across one in mint condition for sale.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry for not updating this thread as consistently as I should, as I have been busy working on the M3's exterior/interior mods. for the past few weeks.

Update on the car:

I was fortunate to have found a set of 18' AC Schnitzer Type II Rennsports to replace my Work VS-XX wheels. I also upgraded my stock airbag steering wheel to a custom leather flat bottom airbag unit, and sourced a set of AC Schnitzer pedals to accent the interior. Currently, I am waiting for my center console and glove box trim to be custom finished in carbon fiber, like the ones in the M3 Lightweight.

The car recently put out 354rwhp at the wheel on a Dynojet dynamometer, down from 381rwhp (roughly 450hp at the crank or so) tested at a different location a few months ago. Oh well. I'll work on the performance mods. after this audio project is fully finished.

Anyways, on with this project.... After weeks of waiting, I finally received my Helix DIRECTOR remote in the mail last week, and dropped off everything with my installer. I was really hoping to relocate my A-pillar gauges to the top of the dashboard and mount the mids/tweets on the A-pillars. But as you can see in the photo below, my A-pillars are unfortunately, too thin and fragile for speaker placement. For now, the mids/tweets will be custom mounted on the door panels, and the midbass woofers will be custom mounted in the stock kick panels.

The Brax Matrix MX4 amps are quite large/heavy in comparison to the average amp on the market today. I had to remove my full-size spare tire/rim to make room for them.

Other than that, the rest of the installation should be fairly straight forward. The Denon DCT-1 head unit works beautifully. Since it's an older car and it's making a lot more power than it was originally designed to handle, I suspect that my installer may have to deal with sound insulation issues as well. I'll defer to his expertise on this matter.

That's about it for now.  I apologize for the slow progress. This is what happens when you're trying to do multiple things at the same time. I'll post more pictures when I get them from my installer and will try my best to keep this thread alive throughout this project.

Cheers,

Dyno result:









Speaker placement:









DIRECTOR remote:









Recent shot (Interior):









Recent shot (Exterior):









Jon


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Here are some photos of the Brax Matrix 1.1 and 2.1 tweeter/speaker being mounted on the door panel:




























I am pretty happy with the way my installer trimmed the surrounding area with suede. I think he also made good use of the stock speaker locations. Hopefully, with proper tuning these speakers will still sound amazing.

Jon


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

That came out really well. Installer did a good job. Are the 6.1's going under the seat?


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

#1BigMike said:


> That came out really well. Installer did a good job. Are the 6.1's going under the seat?


Hey Mike, thank you!

The 6.1s will be installed in the factory kick panels. This has been done before so I am sure they'll fit. 

Jon


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

#1BigMike said:


> Any updates?


Hey Mike,

Sorry for not updating this thread with more recent news. I must have been too distracted modding the non-audio parts on my car. 

Since my installer will be using a good amount of suede for this project, I asked him to re-do my A pillar gauge pods and wrap them in suede as well. As you can see, it's not fully finished yet but based on the amount of work he's done to the pillar pods (molding, sanding and trimming), I am confident that they'll look 100 times better than before. 










The speakers will be mounted in the predetermined locations, including the 6.1s. However, the housings and grills will be custom made. Here you can see my installer test fitting the 6.1 midbass in the kick panel:










This is what the back of a Brax 1.1 tweeter looks like:










Due to its unconventional shape, mounting the Helix DIRECTOR remote is more of a challenge. I used to be able to flush mount my Alpine ERA-G320 EQ remote or even my Alpine H700 remote in that slot but can no longer do so with the DIRECTOR remote. To improve visibility, my installer recommends having it positioned at an angle, with a suede piece that fills all the gaps. I think it's a good idea but will have to see the finished product to appreciate how good it looks:










Other than that, my installer is also working on custom mounting the Brax Multicontroller's display on the center map reading light.

Given the progress of this project, maybe we can get to the good stuff (amps!!!) before Christmas. 

Jon


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It all looks great and I'm glad to see that you aren't taking any shortcuts with your dream car.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

This is coming out really really good sir! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Subscribed! 
Have almost the same goodies except the amplification. Build thread will be coming here soon


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you guys for your continued interest in this thread.

My installer is making good progress so far... Instead of writing long paragraphs about what he did, I'll let the pictures do the talking this time. 























































Hope you guys like what you see here. 

Jon


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh Jon that looks fantastic sir!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Your installer seems to actually just as passionate about your build as you are. That within itself is a rarity anymore in my opinion.


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Good lord that's a nice build! Thous kick panels now looking gorgeous, cant wait to see final result


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Fantastic car to start with. Work & ACS rims, tough choice normally and nice to have both !

Liking the build and your component choice. Watching with envy.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

Nice car and build.

I managed to beat in some Dayton Audio Reference RS150 in my kicks. had to massage the hole a little to get the magnet to fit. In my case it is a sedan so I have much smaller kicks. Which kills the bass output. I had to cross them at 100hz on my subs and it sounds much better. The coupe and convertible have much larger kicks.










The door panel was damaged at the speaker so I cut it up. I think I will make a pod like you did to get a smoother mounting surface.

















Looks like you put the same headlights in I did. Really updates the front of the car.
I put on the euro LED tails also.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you, 1BigMike, Aerodynamic, and NealfromNZ for the kind words. Believe it or not, the installation is still underway, as I didn't want to rush my installer so he can focus on the details. In the meanwhile, I have been continuously collecting more rare/hard to find AC Schnitzer parts and hopefully, it won't take me too long to put everything together. 

I have since received a few more updated photos from my installer. Enjoy~

















My installer had to shave and modify my genuine black AC Schnitzer foot rest/dead pedal to accommodate the driver side 5.25 mid bass enclosure. I like the way it looks but the downside is that my dead pedal now looks more like an inexpensive replica rather than the real thing.









This is the passenger side midbass speaker. It will be covered with a custom grill to prevent it from being accidentally kicked. 

















This is the custom enclosure for my Brax Matrix 10.1 subwoofer. Instead of having it firing downward inside the trunk, this subwoofer will be positioned in the middle of the rear seat and pumping bass directly into the rear passenger cabin. The subwoofer had to be mounted at an angel, as the vertical mount won't provide enough clearance.

























The Brax MX4 amps are nothing but massive. I was hoping to show off my the main units of my Helix DSP Pro, Brax Multicontroller, (and Brax Matrix crossovers LMAO! ) in the trunk but there is simply not enough room for anything else on the trunk floor. Instead, these parts will have to stay under the amps.









Last but not least, this is a custom made center console wrapped in red carbon fiber, which closely resembles the one found in the E36 M3 Lightweight. This piece actually looks less red in person. I think it will complement the interior quite well after everything's finished. 

Thanks again for reading.

Happy New Year to you all.

Jon




#1BigMike said:


> Oh Jon that looks fantastic sir!





Aerodynamic said:


> Good lord that's a nice build! Thous kick panels now looking gorgeous, cant wait to see final result





NealfromNZ said:


> Fantastic car to start with. Work & ACS rims, tough choice normally and nice to have both !
> 
> Liking the build and your component choice. Watching with envy.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

BassnTruck:

Thank you very much for your comments. You've made some good efforts to improve your E36's sound system. The LED taillights are cool, but too modern for my taste.

All E36s, including the coupe, sedan, and cabrio share the same speaker size in the kick panels (5.25). The rear speaker sizes can be different depending on the body style and whether you have the standard or premium/HK system. Unless you have the bare bone audio system that came with some European spec cars, your front door speaker sizes are also the same as mine.

Unless the parts are NLP, most of the modifications on my car were purchased brand new. I tried my best to buy either genuine BMW parts or parts from reputable aftermarket tuning companies. Unfortunately, my headlights are the only parts that the above comments don't apply. As good as they look, they are made by Depo (with 6000k HIDs and UHP white angel lights). I have nothing against Depo but would much rather prefer having a set of Bosch or even ZKW headlights if I could find a brand new set for sale.

Cheers~

Jon



BassnTruck said:


> Nice car and build.
> 
> I managed to beat in some Dayton Audio Reference RS150 in my kicks. had to massage the hole a little to get the magnet to fit. In my case it is a sedan so I have much smaller kicks. Which kills the bass output. I had to cross them at 100hz on my subs and it sounds much better. The coupe and convertible have much larger kicks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Thous kicks are so gorgeous! Do thous fasten the same way as it was stock? i'm considering to remake the same kicks in e36 cabrio. any way the work is awesome you did


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

impressive equipment list, nice install!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...non-dct-a100-black.html?highlight=Denon+black

If your still looking. May not work according to the listing, but is priced low and you could definitely swap faces.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Aerodynamic and LBaudio:

Thank you both for your comments. Due to the size of the Brax 6.1 midbass speakers, my installer had to modify the stock kick panels. I believe anything bigger than a 5.25 midbass will not directly fit inside an E36 kick panel without modification. 

Theslaking:

Thank you very much for the information. Since acquiring the silver DCT-1, I actually had a couple of chances to get the black faced DCT100 (second highest model, a step down from DCT-1 but up from DCT A100) but decided not to, as I really want to get the DCT-1.

Cheers~

Jon 



Aerodynamic said:


> Thous kicks are so gorgeous! Do thous fasten the same way as it was stock? i'm considering to remake the same kicks in e36 cabrio. any way the work is awesome you did





LBaudio said:


> impressive equipment list, nice install!





Theslaking said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...non-dct-a100-black.html?highlight=Denon+black
> 
> If your still looking. May not work according to the listing, but is priced low and you could definitely swap faces.


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes, i do understand that without mods you can't put 16 or bigger size speakers in thous kicks, but you still have the same kick panel cover or installer made it brand new? I'm thinking of redo for my client thous kicks for e36 cabrio.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

On the e36 front kicks depends on speaker. My wife's sedan has 6.5 inch Xs Sony components in the front and fitted without modding. They sit very close to the sunroof water tubes though.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Aerodynamic said:


> Yes, i do understand that without mods you can't put 16 or bigger size speakers in thous kicks, but you still have the same kick panel cover or installer made it brand new? I'm thinking of redo for my client thous kicks for e36 cabrio.


Sedans and Cabrios share the same front end. you can pretty easily fit a 6.5" speaker but the hole needs to be enlarged
Coupes can pretty easily fit an 8" speaker


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

Baby M3 said:


> BassnTruck:
> 
> Thank you very much for your comments. You've made some good efforts to improve your E36's sound system. The LED taillights are cool, but too modern for my taste.
> 
> ...


While the size of the speakers is the same from the factory the amount of room behind and around them is not. There is a large difference between then the sedans and the coupe/convertible in the kick area. The sedans have a much smaller space behind the speaker in the terms of volume. It also does not have much room around the speaker.

This is the reason the coupe and convertible use different front marker lights and fenders then the sedan. The interior panels are different also.

Look at the space behind the wheel and in front of the door on this sedan. Then compare it to the coupe.


















This is what killed the lower midbass with my Daytons as they do not like being in as small of an enclosure as they are in. If it was a coupe or drop top they would be much happier.

Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

I apologize for the late response, everyone.

Thank you guys for clarifying the difference between the sedan and coupe/cabrio regarding mounting room for the speakers, even though the above replies are still somewhat inconsistent. LOL! The pictures really helped, BassnTruck. 

Aerodynamic: Very good question. Although I cannot be 100% certain, judging from the pictures I am sure my installer (if he did not make new kick panels) has at least modified the stock kick panels extensively to accommodate the larger 6.5 speakers. I'll verify this information with him the next time I talk to him.

Jon



Aerodynamic said:


> Yes, i do understand that without mods you can't put 16 or bigger size speakers in thous kicks, but you still have the same kick panel cover or installer made it brand new? I'm thinking of redo for my client thous kicks for e36 cabrio.





NealfromNZ said:


> On the e36 front kicks depends on speaker. My wife's sedan has 6.5 inch Xs Sony components in the front and fitted without modding. They sit very close to the sunroof water tubes though.





Mic10is said:


> Sedans and Cabrios share the same front end. you can pretty easily fit a 6.5" speaker but the hole needs to be enlarged
> Coupes can pretty easily fit an 8" speaker





BassnTruck said:


> While the size of the speakers is the same from the factory the amount of room behind and around them is not. There is a large difference between then the sedans and the coupe/convertible in the kick area. The sedans have a much smaller space behind the speaker in the terms of volume. It also does not have much room around the speaker.
> 
> This is the reason the coupe and convertible use different front marker lights and fenders then the sedan. The interior panels are different also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

BTW, just confirmed with my installer that he retained and modified my stock kick panels. 

Jon



Aerodynamic said:


> Yes, i do understand that without mods you can't put 16 or bigger size speakers in thous kicks, but you still have the same kick panel cover or installer made it brand new? I'm thinking of redo for my client thous kicks for e36 cabrio.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Almost done!

Sorry for the long wait. As this project comes to an end, I am definitely eager to find out what it sounds like. Per my installer, the bass is a bit weak right now so hopefully, some tuning will help improve it. 

There are some more details that need to be done before everything is finished. I won't rush my installer since we're already in the home stretch.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

This looks GREAT! What size enclosure for the sub?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:

Coming along nicely! Love the alcantra!


----------



## triatletadan (Mar 17, 2009)

Which cables are you using? At this level, the brand and quality of the cables can do the difference

I am a competidor of sound quality car and home audio has much more quality than car audio specially in cables...

I think branda like kimber cable, tchernov, nordost, will be a good choices for you

Congrats for the set, for me if you like the sweet highs, keep on dct-1, if you want more neutral sound, change for f1 status. For the head units, my choices are mcintosh mx5000 + mda5000 or nakamichi tp1200 special edition + dac1000+ mb100


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

#1BigMike said:


> This looks GREAT! What size enclosure for the sub?


Oh man beats me Mike. LOL! I believe my installer built the sub box in accordance with the recommended spec. But I'll double check with him. 



Old Skewl said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Coming along nicely! Love the alcantra!


Thank you! I couldn't imagine how it was going to look like but when I got the pictures from my installer I was simply blown away by how good it looked. 



triatletadan said:


> Which cables are you using? At this level, the brand and quality of the cables can do the difference
> 
> I am a competidor of sound quality car and home audio has much more quality than car audio specially in cables...
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your comments and feedback. My installer used Stinger 4000 series cables for this project. He has done a number of competition worthy cars in the past so I trust him with supplying the cables and other accessories for this job.

Will update this thread as soon as I can. 

Jon


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

After 3 months of waiting, I finally got my car back! 

The installation was clean and everything works as it should. I have played just about any kinds of music I could think of without making any adjustments on the processor whatsoever and this system did not disappoint my ears, period.

I have both RCA and optical cables installed and frankly, I was not able to hear a substantial difference in sound quality between the RCA and optical lines.

For comparison purposes, the Mark Levinson audio system in my buddy's RC-F sounded rather dull and lackluster, especially in the mids and highs. My old Alpine SPX speakers, though capable for the most part, also seem synthetic and less precise in terms of sound delivery than the Brax speakers.

The only thing that I wish could be better is the bass, which is handled by a Brax Matrix 10.1 subwoofer powered by one of the Brax MX4 amps in bridge mode in a custom enclosure behind the rear seat. My installer made multiple attempts to make adjustments and the bass remains in the SQ, not SP level.

Thanks again for your interest in this thread. I'll wrap up by including a few more pictures here.

Cheers.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Based upon the photos that I am seeing, it was definitely worth the wait. Sorry to hear your thoughts about the lack of bass, is that with the top up also ?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh my my my....

This has been one build worth waiting for. Your installer has done an outstanding job. Top quality gear and install that's for sure.

I recently purchased the same sub to complete the all Brax driver install. I have never heard/played with this sub before so it will be interesting to hear the results.

Would you happen to know the volume of the enclosure? You may have posted it somewhere not sure. What are the crossover points of the sub?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Mike, you've purchased the same sub to go into what vehicle ? It maybe possible that this sub can be ported to give that extra oomph.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeap. I have not had the chance to remove the hardtop. That's why I was somewhat surprised by the lack of bass from the sub. For comparison purposes, my friend's 10-inch Helix competition sub/ported box combo shakes up his E36 3 series sedan like there's no tomorrow. I was really hoping the 10-inch Brax sub would do something similar but it didn't quite turn out that way.



Coppertone said:


> Based upon the photos that I am seeing, it was definitely worth the wait. Sorry to hear your thoughts about the lack of bass, is that with the top up also ?



Thanks Mike!

Yes. The guy really took his time and did a great job with the installation.I I didn't ask my installer about the size of the custom box or the cross over points. If I were to guess, the size of the box is around 1.0 cubic ft. (the recommended spec) or so.

I'll ask my installer about the crossover points when I speak with him again.

Please let me know how you like the Brax sub. 



#1BigMike said:


> Oh my my my....
> 
> This has been one build worth waiting for. Your installer has done an outstanding job. Top quality gear and install that's for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

The box that i have build in the Bmw cabrio was shaking all the ca, and it's only 8 inch! Boy the client was amazed by the bass amount


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Install the subwoofer in front of the passenger - under the glove box 

Thank me later 

Kelvin


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Your E36 M is a beauty and the install turned out very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Aerodynamic said:


> The box that i have build in the Bmw cabrio was shaking all the ca, and it's only 8 inch! Boy the client was amazed by the bass amount


Aerodynamic: Interestingly, before this custom installation, I had a similar box with the same Brax sub (firing downward) in my trunk. There was not much bass, either. 



subwoofery said:


> Install the subwoofer in front of the passenger - under the glove box
> 
> Thank me later
> 
> Kelvin


Kelvin: I thought about doing so as well. But I didn't want to sacrifice the leg room of my passenger.



1FinalInstall said:


> Your E36 M is a beauty and the install turned out very nice! :thumbsup:


1FinalInstall: Thank you very much! 

Mike: BTW I checked with my installer regarding the sub's crossover points. He said he doesn't remember anymore. 

Jon


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

No worries I should I have mine up and running in a couple weeks. Will report back on the performance.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/153136-subwoofer-front-passenger-seat-pic-request.html 

Mic has installed subs in his E36 and he told me that when you take the factory deadening out, you gain a lot of space. With the sub in, you won't loose much if any room  

Kelvin


----------



## tyr283 (Jan 21, 2016)

Is the sub firing through the ski pass like the factory sub??


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

tyr283 said:


> Is the sub firing through the ski pass like the factory sub??


It is firing into the Cabin (post 52).


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures!

The front passenger sub location looks pretty neat! Though I don't think it's a good idea to remove any sound deadening material from my car, as it's pretty loud already. I won't be able to appreciate the music if my car gets any louder. 

The sub fires into the cabin from behind the rear center seat section. Due to space limitation, the sub is angled slightly upward but it shouldn't affect the bass too much.

The Brax speakers really excel in clarity in high and midrange sound. If I can find a way to bring up the bass some more this will be the perfect setup for me.

Mike, I look forward to reading your comments/feedback about your setup when it's done. 

Jon


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Baby M3 said:


> Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> The front passenger sub location looks pretty neat! Though I don't think it's a good idea to remove any sound deadening material from my car, as it's pretty loud already. I won't be able to appreciate the music if my car gets any louder.
> 
> ...


Only cut what is needed, I'm not saying that you should take the whole piece out  
Only where your sub needs to be, then make a solid enclosure that will take its place. You're not removing much but adding some weight. 

If you do a good job, the subwoofer enclosure might even make your car quieter 

Kelvin


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Got it.

If I ever get to have a second build on another E36, this will be the way to go. 

Jon



subwoofery said:


> Only cut what is needed, I'm not saying that you should take the whole piece out
> Only where your sub needs to be, then make a solid enclosure that will take its place. You're not removing much but adding some weight.
> 
> If you do a good job, the subwoofer enclosure might even make your car quieter
> ...


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Great setup. The MX4 looks fabulous. I myself got the same set of 3way BRAX running on couple of Mosconi Zero 4's and Helix DSP Pro. Getting out of the car is quite difficult now 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

That sounds like an awesome setup!

What kind of sub do you have? 

Would love to check out your build thread if you have one here. 

Jon



Yawar538 said:


> Great setup. The MX4 looks fabulous. I myself got the same set of 3way BRAX running on couple of Mosconi Zero 4's and Helix DSP Pro. Getting out of the car is quite difficult now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Baby M3 said:


> That sounds like an awesome setup!
> 
> What kind of sub do you have?
> 
> ...


The sub I am using is Brax 10.1.

Will be making one here soon 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

We have the same sub. 

How do you like the bass of your setup? For some reason I find the bass slightly inadequate in comparison to the bass of my friend's Helix sub.

Jon



Yawar538 said:


> The sub I am using is Brax 10.1.
> 
> Will be making one here soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Baby M3 said:


> We have the same sub.
> 
> How do you like the bass of your setup? For some reason I find the bass slightly inadequate in comparison to the bass of my friend's Helix sub.
> 
> Jon


I haven't heard the Helix sub but for me its adequate enough. The sub brings the definition of "blending" to its truest terms. Its perfect for my SQ build and I enjoy the smooth lows. Try going ported if you want to harness more out of it. It might surprise you.

Y

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I did get a chance to get my Brax 10.1 going and I love how it sounds. It blends very well with the rest of the Brax drivers. I have to do a lot more tuning on the system, but as the sub sits now she has very velvety smooth lows with VERY LITTLE DISTORTION.

I did build the enclosure a little larger, the sub has about 1.2 cubic ft of usable air space. Denim insulation was added to the enclosure as well. Mind you, I have the cabin gain of the hatch working in my favor also.

After hearing the brax sub play, I will say it has a very clean sound to it. What you may or may not be hearing with the Helix sub is more distortion (this is not a bad thing) a sound most folks prefer. 

Just a suggestion, try stuffing the box with DENIM INSULATION, I picked mine up online from Home Depot. If you would, post up the XO points and amp gain levels.

If all else fells try the Illusion C10XL.. I had the C10XL in my Touareg and most folks thought it was a 12 or 15" sub lol. It was another fantastic sub.

I am going to play with the Brax sub more for a few months to hear how much better it sounds after break in and tuning time. I may pick up a used C10XL just to have on standby. I have a feeling though, the Brax is going to be good enough for the SQ side of things. 

*Tell us more about your buddies helix setup vehicle, sub, amp, box size etc..


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

We tested a lot of subs in friends system that consists of Brax amps, brax midbass drivers,.... from Ground Zero, Brax, JBL W12Gti, Morel ultimo,......Best blending achived with Brax 10.1 sub. Only sub that come close ragarding blending with front system was JBL W12Gti. All subs was in sealed enclosures.
Also I didnt get impression that Brax have too little output in the lowest registers.....it just do everything that you ask from realy good sub.
If you dont have enough output from one 10.1 just double it.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Baby M3 said:


> That sounds like an awesome setup!
> 
> What kind of sub do you have?
> 
> ...


Made a video sometime ago. Check it out

https://youtu.be/fQA8uuCHn8A

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Btw Audiotech Fischer is planning to replace the Brax 10.1 subwoofer with its new model, the Brax ML10.1


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yawar538: "Smooth low" is just about the most perfect way to describe the bass of the Brax Matrix 10.1 sub. Thank you for posting a link to your setup. Your sound stage is awesome and the bass volume is actually very comparable to mine, leading me to believe that even though the Brax sub is rated at a higher RMS wattage than the Helix Comp. sub, Audiotec Fischer must have designed the Brax sub to deliver its bass in a smooth, not booming manner. I would definitely love to upgrade to the ML10.1 sub when it's time to retire my Matrix 10.1 sub. 

Mike: My friend has the same car as mine (except that his is a sedan). His setup consists of the following: Alpine 7998 head unit, Alpine ERA-G320 EQ, Alpine PDX-V9 amp, mid-level Rainbow front stage, and Helix Comp. subwoofer in a trunk mounted Helix ported box. The bass of the Helix sub is extremely tight and punchy (not booming). When playing trance or house music, the bass can literally physically shake/vibrate the rear view mirror. Before I switched to my current setup, I had the similar hardware running the Brax sub in a downward-firing sealed box. I couldn't achieve the same effect playing the same type of music.

LBaudio: Thank you for your comments and feedback. Could you explain how I can double the output of the Brax sub? I am currently running this sub with two channels bridged on one of my MX4 amplifiers. Just last week, some guy in a Lotus Esprit V8 nearby was revving his motor so I cranked up the volume more than I should. I heard a pop from the sub. I hope I didn't break anything? :blush:

Anyway, I appreciate you all chiming in on this issue. Here's a YouTube video I uploaded earlier today:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDv4XSohBws

Hope you like it. 

Jon


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I think LBaudio is saying add a 2nd Brax 10.1.

Is your buddies car a convertible also? Could you post a pic of his sub & box enclosure that is installed?


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

LOL!

I don't think I have enough room for two subs, Mike. 

My buddy's car is a sedan. Here are the pictures of my buddy's setup:



















As you can see, it's a rather simple but effective setup. Unless my convertible is a major bass killer, I really can't understand why there's such a huge difference between the Brax and Helix subs. Maybe having a ported box helps? 

Jon




#1BigMike said:


> I think LBaudio is saying add a 2nd Brax 10.1.
> 
> Is your buddies car a convertible also? Could you post a pic of his sub & box enclosure that is installed?


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

It might be your car. My sedan had no issue with bass running a single 10" in a ported box.

I also had the rear deck speakers removed. Not sure that made a big difference.


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

That the same setup my buddy has in his M3.

Looks like my car has more to do with the lack of bass than anything else.... 

Jon



BassnTruck said:


> It might be your car. My sedan had no issue with bass running a single 10" in a ported box.
> 
> I also had the rear deck speakers removed. Not sure that made a big difference.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Any updates on how it has been sounding since you have had it back for a while now?


----------



## Baby M3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey Mike,

The sound remains smooth and very natural to ears. I still haven't figured out about the bass issue, though I haven't tried to mess with the processor, either.

When I have time, I'll try the Denim Insulation and see if it helps.

I would definitely love to have someone who's good at tuning the Helix DSP Pro look at my setup and see if tuning makes a difference.

Jon



#1BigMike said:


> Any updates on how it has been sounding since you have had it back for a while now?


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm late to the game but nice build and write up!


----------

